# Site going down at 2:30 EST



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

For software upgrades. I'm anticipating about 3-4 hours, more if I screw shit up, less if it all goes well.

There will be quite a few bugs when it comes back up, as I'm moving to a new version of vBulletin, so please bear with me. If you come across something that's just plain not working, post it in the Bug Report Thread I'll make when the forums come back up.

Please hold off on reporting missing graphics/rep stuff, etc until I post up saying that I'm done. I want the forums down for as little time as possible, so when they come up I'll be actively working on making everything work again.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Gonna be tough on us junkies, bro, but do yo thang.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 10, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Gonna be tough on us junkies, bro, but do yo thang.


 No kidding. I might actually be forced to go outside or something. Maybe I'll go mow my lawn in the rain while wearing a Godzilla suit.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 10, 2006)

Donnie said:


> No kidding. I might actually be forced to go outside or something. Maybe I'll go mow my lawn in the rain while wearing a Godzilla suit.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

Backing it all up now.


----------

